# Oh, you must've been a beautiful baby....



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 31, 2010)

Please post one 'baby' pic of yourself. Posting a current pic of yourself is optional. I've got current pics all over the forum incl. my profile.

This is me @ 10 mos old. It's also my very 1st U.S. passport picture.

Thx for playing, kids.:happy:
Katerina 

View attachment MyPassport1970img021wtmk.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 31, 2010)

Me and my baby brother David circa 1969


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's me on my mom's shoulder as a baby. Apparently I always loved cameras.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2010)

Mickey and I go waaaaaay back.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 31, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Here's me on my mom's shoulder as a baby. Apparently I always loved cameras.



And they love you right back!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 31, 2010)

Only a few on my computer. 

First - Snooty Baby 

View attachment 88766



Tired and drunk on Xmas morning. I'm on the left. That's my sister Patrice...and brother David in the back. I think my Dad is sitting amongst the mountain of wrapping paper and goodies.

View attachment 88767



Wrangling my younger, by 11 months, brother.  I was pretty much all cheeks and eyes at that time.

View attachment 88768


----------



## Christov (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Me and my baby brother David circa 1969



Awwww, bless your hearts! How cute!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Here's me on my mom's shoulder as a baby. Apparently I always loved cameras.




So precious. full of bright, wide eyed wonder.:happy:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Only a few on my computer.
> 
> First - Snooty Baby
> 
> ...




Oh, Mossy, I love it! these are such great classic shots. there's something special about b/w snapshots. Love 'em. kudos.


----------



## Micara (Jan 1, 2011)

My favorite picture of my daddy and me


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Christov said:


>




That smile and big beautiful eyes. who's a handsome young lad? too cute.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Mickey and I go waaaaaay back.




LOL! That's terrific, Mathias. I personally have rarely seen Mickey holding an adorable little infant like you. Sweet pic. Thank you.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Micara said:


> My favorite picture of my daddy and me



Awwwww. Daddy's little girl. Certainly the apple of his eye. Sweetie.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't have a baby pic handy right now but I'll post one later.

Dennis


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally a thread where I can rep people for cute pictures!






If you know me I'm known for long phone conversations with my friends.






Peek-a-boo.






It was a teething biscuit. I'm still a messy eater. I had a period in my teens where I was a really clean eater but that's over now.

P.S. If you haven't gotten rep from me it's because I'm maxed for the day or I've gotten you too soon for me. I'll get you soon I promise.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Finally a thread where I can rep people for cute pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrific photos, Famouslastwords! OMG, I had a dozen toy phones, and a gift to gab on the phone I inherited from my mom. LOL! Now I don't own one and I'm going through withdrawal. Ha! Anyway, I looooove the 2nd 'Peek-a-boo' pic. Adorable!


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 1, 2011)

me in 1989


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll play -- it's not quite Baby baby but close....18 months.


And a photo taken in July


----------



## Proner (Jan 1, 2011)

Not really baby pics as I didn't find them but here's two of me when I was young kid. On the first I must be around 5 and on the second I'm around 3 near my brother who celebrate his first birthday.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> me in 1989



Such a sweetie pie! Wait a sec. Pic taken in *1989*? Good grief. A yr after i graduated from high school. I could've been your babysitter. lol. Awesome pic.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> I'll play -- it's not quite Baby baby but close....18 months.
> 
> 
> And a photo taken in July



Nice selection, Valentine. how sweet. Blossomed into a lovely lady. And I respect a girl that loves her purple. I dig it too. great smile.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

Proner said:


> Not really baby pics as I didn't find them but here's two of me when I was young kid. On the first I must be around 5 and on the second I'm around 3 near my brother who celebrate his first birthday.



All of these handsome little boys, and you are _definitely_ amongst them, Proner. Childhood pics are fine. Majority of the little boys i went to elem. school w/ were rude little toads.

You're such a cutie & the one w/ u & little bro is a lovely image. thank you for sharing.

Katerina


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

All of you were beautiful babies!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 1, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Nice selection, Valentine. how sweet. Blossomed into a lovely lady. And I respect a girl that loves her purple. I dig it too. great smile.



Thanks Katerina. And always glad to see a fellow purple lover


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I have probably posted these in the past! I need to find the others!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

You were such a darling little girl, MM. And not camera shy.


----------



## lalatx (Jan 1, 2011)

A thread of cuteness. I like it. 

View attachment 10-22-2010 8;57;46 PMs.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 8;36;53 PMf.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 8;39;48 PMd.jpg


View attachment 10-22-2010 8;33;20 PMf.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 1, 2011)

lalatx said:


> A thread of cuteness. I like it.



Wow, lalatx! your baby pics leap off the screen. Such a bundle of high energy and cute, blonde, curly tresses. Something gives me the impression you'e remained a firecracker of fun. thanks for sharing. great stuff.


----------



## Paul (Jan 1, 2011)

Not quite my baby pictures, but a close enough:

Me at 5 with my brother 2:






With all my siblings. I'm 6 or 7 and on the right in dark shorts. **No I had not peeded myself!





BTW we lived in Houston, TX at the time. Now in Canada.

Now a more recent picture from the spring of 2010:






Enjoy!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 2, 2011)

Here I am with my sister. I was always smiling! Sorry it's a bit blurry.


----------



## Micara (Jan 2, 2011)

My mom and me





My daddy and me dancing





My brother Joey and me. People always thought we were twins.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 2, 2011)

Paul said:


> Not quite my baby pictures, but a close enough:
> 
> Me at 5 with my brother 2:
> 
> ...



Fantastic photos, Paul. Very nostalgic. really like the 1st pic w/ your brother in front of the fireplace complete w/ Christmas stockings. So fitting. Thanks a bunch, Paul.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 2, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here I am with my sister. I was always smiling! Sorry it's a bit blurry.



Don't fret over the blurries. I think its gr8 you were such a happy baby.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 2, 2011)

Micara said:


> My mom and me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, Micara, you and your mom have a similar smile. And true, you and your brother could almost be fraternal twins.


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Fantastic photos, Paul. Very nostalgic. really like the 1st pic w/ your brother in front of the fireplace complete w/ Christmas stockings. So fitting. Thanks a bunch, Paul.
> 
> Katerina



Thanks a bunch Katerina.


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here I am with my sister. I was always smiling! Sorry it's a bit blurry.



Mathias you are so cute and happy looking in this picture.



Micara said:


> My mom and me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



~-~-~-~-~-~-~
Micara all the pictures are so cute. In the first picture it is obvious how much you look like your mother. Especially the eyes. When I first saw the picture I thought your mother was you in the picture.


----------



## Vespertine (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this thread!! I wish I had a better baby pic to contribute, but I have zero of myself, well I have this one since I stoled it from my sister. It's one of her favorites of me, but I can't help thinking whoever trimmed my bangs did it with a weedwhacker :doh:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 2, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread!! I wish I had a better baby pic to contribute, but I have zero of myself, well I have this one since I stoled it from my sister. It's one of her favorites of me, but I can't help thinking whoever trimmed my bangs did it with a weedwhacker :doh:



Ya know, i'm glad i started this thread. glad u and others enjoy it.
I must say, Vespertine, i didn't notice the bangs until u mentioned it. tee-hee. i love your expression. so cute.

clearly a bad hair moment:blush: during childhood didn't keep u from growing up to be a lovely, long haired doll. and festive too. lol. thank you, hon.

Katerina


----------



## Paul (Jan 2, 2011)

Vespertine said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread!! I wish I had a better baby pic to contribute, but I have zero of myself, well I have this one since I stoled it from my sister. It's one of her favorites of me, but I can't help thinking whoever trimmed my bangs did it with a weedwhacker :doh:




Cute as a baby and cute in the present.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 3, 2011)

Christov said:


>



Oh my god. This is beyond adorable.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

HOW FRIGGEN CUTE IS EVERYONE !!!!!!:wubu: 

I thought i would contribute and i can not believe how much i have changed ! lol  

View attachment baby julie.jpg


View attachment bubba julie.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 4, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here I am with my sister. I was always smiling! Sorry it's a bit blurry.



OMG! Sooooo adorable!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2011)

These photos are all so adorable!
I had scanned a few of my childhood photos recently for facebook so i'll add a couple 




I have no idea how old i am there..




I'd say this is when i was about 2.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG! You are so incredibly adorable!!! So very darling - I can hardly stand it! :bow: 



SSBBW Katerina said:


> Please post one 'baby' pic of yourself. Posting a current pic of yourself is optional. I've got current pics all over the forum incl. my profile.
> 
> This is me @ 10 mos old. It's also my very 1st U.S. passport picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2011)

................................. 

View attachment 2 (2).jpg


View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> .................................



you have not changed at all lol how adorable


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a pretty cool idea for a thread. I'm not sure how old I was in this picture, maybe 6 or 7. 

View attachment 5380_137181686014_505281014_3346690_6878153_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2011)

lalatx said:


> A thread of cuteness. I like it.




oh my gosh lala... so pretty and sweet!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 4, 2011)

Love this thread! here's my contribution -- sorry it's so blurry, but it's all I have on my computer:


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2011)

Here I am around the age of 3. My sister was starting school, and I was cross because I'd just found out I wouldn't be going with her. This would be the first time we'd really be apart, and I didn't like it! I should find the original and scan it up again. And for comparison, I've included a photo of my daughter (who's 3), taken just before Christmas last year doing the same sort of cranky face. People tell me she's my mini me, and I think that's pretty obvious


----------



## patmcf (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread has really brightened my day. Thank you everyone for your contributions!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2011)

cutest.thread.ever!!


Now I feel like I need to go through some old photo albums...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> me in 1989




LOL! you were even muscular back then man insane.:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> Here I am around the age of 3. My sister was starting school, and I was cross because I'd just found out I wouldn't be going with her. This would be the first time we'd really be apart, and I didn't like it! I should find the original and scan it up again. And for comparison, I've included a photo of my daughter (who's 3), taken just before Christmas last year doing the same sort of cranky face. People tell me she's my mini me, and I think that's pretty obvious



Not to insult you, but you kinda look like your mum, in a pretty sorta way.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 5, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> .................................





mz_puss said:


> you have not changed at all lol how adorable



What she said. LFW You are sooooo cute! OMG.



LalaCity said:


> Love this thread! here's my contribution -- sorry it's so blurry, but it's all I have on my computer:




Blurry or not, you were a cutie. Happy babies make me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## penguin (Feb 5, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Not to insult you, but you kinda look like your mum, in a pretty sorta way.



Oh I know, there's no doubting where my genes came from


----------



## AlethaBBW (Feb 5, 2011)

Proof that I have always been a dedicated eater:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I was 4 in this one. I need to find some baby baby ones soon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think I was 4 in this one. I need to find some baby baby ones soon.


OMG!!!!! You were sooooo cute!!!!!!!


Everyone really was a beautiful baby for realsies. LOL


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2011)

This is the only one I have scanned.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to post the pictures.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 5, 2011)

The first picture is of me at six months of age and the second is when I was eighteen months of age. 

View attachment Adrian_11-44_E-m.jpg


View attachment Adrian_11-45_E-m.jpg


----------



## bonified (Feb 5, 2011)

this thread is awesome, love all the lil pics lol just so cute! View attachment 90123


View attachment 90124


View attachment 90125


----------



## Paul (Feb 5, 2011)

I like this picture. Are the curls natural?



Surlysomething said:


> I think I was 4 in this one. I need to find some baby baby ones soon.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 5, 2011)

Adrian said:


> The first picture is of me at six months of age and the second is when I was eighteen months of age.



Cutie Pie!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 5, 2011)

Awww, this thread made my uterus twitch! Beautiful and cute pictures!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 6, 2011)

this is one of my fave pics! 

View attachment mommy daddy and me in pink coat.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 6, 2011)

Me as a baby and a toddler...when I was in peak physical condition...


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone is so so cute! Here are some of me when I was just a babe. Sorry about the photo quality.  

View attachment Baby Karen blanket sm.jpg


View attachment Baby Karen yellow dress sm.jpg


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2011)

You were such a happy baby (or so it seems from your picture).


Bigtigmom said:


> Everyone is so so cute! Here are some of me when I was just a babe. Sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 8, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> you have not changed at all lol how adorable





Famouslastwords said:


> What she said. LFW You are sooooo cute! OMG.



Ta, girlies


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

Here I am at Easter!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here I am at Easter!



SOOOO cute! :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I posted this one once before, but cannot remember. Here is me on the first day that I chose what I wanted to wear and dressed myself. Mom wasn't too thrilled that the babysitter let me outside looking like a ragga-muffin but thought a photo would be GREAT black mail later on in life. Notice the half-shirt, leotards and Keds...I was ahead of my time.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> .................................



Soooo adorable!!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 9, 2011)

Paul said:


> You were such a happy baby (or so it seems from your picture).



Thanks Paul! I guess I've always known how to have fun and I still have a big smile. :happy:


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I think I posted this one once before, but cannot remember. Here is me on the first day that I chose what I wanted to wear and dressed myself. Mom wasn't too thrilled that the babysitter let me outside looking like a ragga-muffin but thought a photo would be GREAT black mail later on in life. Notice the half-shirt, leotards and Keds...I was ahead of my time.



I seem to remember all the kids dressing as you say "raggamuffinish" in the summertime including me. I think you did well, you at least had clothes on which is more than I can say for myself on more than one occasion. That's how I got the nickname the "Front Street Streaker" and thankfully those urges went away. LOL


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

I was 3, and I looked like a boy. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 14, 2011)

I wasn't a baby, but this was taken when I was young. 

the other side says "I have the best sister in the world" or some shit like that. 

I was not so much a cute kid, but a very mexican kid.


----------



## Christov (Feb 14, 2011)

The best part is that the picture is on a mug.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wasn't a baby, but this was taken when I was young.
> 
> the other side says "I have the best sister in the world" or some shit like that.
> 
> I was not so much a cute kid, but a very mexican kid.



Bruno Mars ain't got jack shit on that 'do.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are a couple of me when I was little. The first is of me and my little sister, and the other was a visit to a local Deer farm/child's attraction when I was 3 1/2. I forgot I had them on my computer.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think I was 4 in this one. I need to find some baby baby ones soon.



Gorgeous locks. such a cutie. thank you for contributing.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

penguin said:


> Here I am around the age of 3. My sister was starting school, and I was cross because I'd just found out I wouldn't be going with her. This would be the first time we'd really be apart, and I didn't like it! I should find the original and scan it up again. And for comparison, I've included a photo of my daughter (who's 3), taken just before Christmas last year doing the same sort of cranky face. People tell me she's my mini me, and I think that's pretty obvious



I love the hardcore, " Don't fuck with me" expression. LOL. too great. lol.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> This is the only one I have scanned.



So precious. glad u had it to share with us all.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

Adrian said:


> The first picture is of me at six months of age and the second is when I was eighteen months of age.



Thanks, Adrian. Great classic baby pics. Awesome.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

bonified said:


> this thread is awesome, love all the lil pics lol just so cute! View attachment 90123
> 
> 
> View attachment 90124
> ...



Such a sweet smile and those big blue eyes. thanks for sharing.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here I am at Easter!



OMG! Such a cute li'l sharp dressed man. That laugh/ smile is to die for. I'm sure the easter bunny gave you a huge basket of goodies. thanks for posting on my thread.

Katerina


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Feb 20, 2011)

lipmixgirl said:


> this is one of my fave pics!



Terrific, happy family pic. love it. you're such a happy little bundle of joy.

Katerina


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 21, 2011)

My brother David, my baby sister Lisa and Me at the kid's table one Easter....


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2011)

*May have posted one of these before.*







*Puttin' On The Ritz!*









*Doin' it in style. 


These pics were taken in the early 80's when cocaine chic fashion was at its peak. I always did like to feel groovy (and I never looked back.. lol). 

*


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> I love the hardcore, " Don't fuck with me" expression. LOL. too great. lol.
> 
> Katerina



We have quite a few photos of me at that age pulling faces like that or pouting


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Me @ 11 months and my grandmother


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 3, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> Me @ 11 months and my grandmother




Your photos are too precious!:bow: Thank you so much for sharing them with the rest of the class, hon.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 3, 2011)

When the world was all mono chrome and fuzzy feet


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Me at age 2 with my first dog, a wire haired terrier mix we named Shorty and perhaps a bit later the same year, me the one and only time in my life I ever (and probably will ever) wore a bikini. This was also likely the year my belly button disappeared never to be seen again.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't have any baby pictures just yet because I don't have a scanner.

However a friend of mine posted this.

Spring 1993, I was 7 years old and ironically the tallest on the team. Bottom right corner 

View attachment n506422406_41884_7892.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 3, 2011)

CPProp said:


> When the world was all mono chrome and fuzzy feet



A classic, adorable shot. I love black & white pics. Something so special about them. Thank you.:happy:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 3, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Me at age 2 with my first dog, a wire haired terrier mix we named Shorty and perhaps a bit later the same year, me the one and only time in my life I ever (and probably will ever) wore a bikini. This was also likely the year my belly button disappeared never to be seen again.



Love the shot of you w/ 'Shorty'. Photos of kids w/ pets is always a win-win.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't have any baby pictures just yet because I don't have a scanner.
> 
> However a friend of mine posted this.
> 
> Spring 1993, I was 7 years old and ironically the tallest on the team. Bottom right corner



Terrific shot, KHayes. I played little league for a bit, too. Wow!, 1993? Now I feel ancient. I was in my 20s and just moved to NYC. LOL! Thx. for contributing the photo. Gee u were a tall 7yo. awesome.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 4, 2011)

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Terrific shot, KHayes. I played little league for a bit, too. Wow!, 1993? Now I feel ancient. I was in my 20s and just moved to NYC. LOL! Thx. for contributing the photo. Gee u were a tall 7yo. awesome.



I think I'm shorter than everyone in that picture now lol


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2011)

Calling my shot with my stereotypical 80s dad






And the last time I could pull off a bikini


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 8, 2011)

http://lobsterpenquins.tumblr.com/post/5315858177/i-was-cute-once

3-4 were good years :3


----------



## instantkarma (May 9, 2011)

Little me, from around 1990. I was a ham when I was a kid, lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2011)

instantkarma said:


> Little me, from around 1990. I was a ham when I was a kid, lol.



Hehe, the Whalers took the Bruins to Game 7 in 1990.

I still have a Whalers jersey in my closet


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

Not a baby pic, as I don't have any of these with me, but one from Kindergarten. 

View attachment 20580_275084474349_500284349_3138446_3807308_n.jpg


----------



## DearPrudence (May 15, 2011)

Me, as a bat.


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2011)

You were a cute child.



DearPrudence said:


> Me, as a bat.


----------



## Lamia (May 18, 2011)

...That apple cheeked girl with the the boots with the fur"...Me at X-mas 15 months old.


----------



## pegz (May 18, 2011)

I'm guessing about 3 yrs old


----------



## Aust99 (May 18, 2011)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!



Everyone is so adorable....
View attachment 93559


With my idol at the time.... my Big Bro. 


Circa 1986


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2011)

You were cute even as a toddler :wubu:



Aust99 said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LumpySmile (Aug 19, 2018)

Zombie thread, but well worth resurrecting! 

Hope others share theirs too!


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 8, 2018)

Rockin' the baby mullet.


----------

